# Colin Nicholson



## ASXNoob (21 November 2008)

I just listened to a podcast by Colin Nicholson on the asx website on bear markets and was thinking of getting his book "The Aggressive Investor". Has anyone read this, any opinion on his work and methods? He made it seem like its so easy to time the market and pick good stocks. I'd love to here what others think.


----------



## MRC & Co (21 November 2008)

ASXNoob said:


> He made it seem like its so easy to time the market and pick good stocks. I'd love to here what others think.




I think if he made it sound like that, he is a salesmen.  Never heard of the guy.  IMHO, only best to buy books from successful traders themselves.  You can probably get the same info here (and from other free sites such as 'stockcharts', or from blogs such as TH.  

Most of what you read will be the same stuff you can read in a thousand books, really got to find what works for you and learn how to apply that.

Some of the best traders I have ever seen who defy my own logic, use things as simple as trendlines and support and resistance.


----------



## ASXNoob (21 November 2008)

He seems pretty 'qualified' with a few books and his own website, and he had a podcast on the asx site which leads me to believe he is reputable. He also showed his own stats over the past 8 yrs or so and hes beaten the index every year except one...something along the lines of starting with 100,000 8 yrs ago, buying the index you would have just over 200,000, but on his stats, he would be on 375,000

edit: and when i say he made it easy, he did mention that it is infact not easy and failure would be devastating but it was kinda like pick the bottom of the market by doing x,y,z and pick the right stocks by looking at a,b,c


----------



## MRC & Co (21 November 2008)

Ah k, then go for it.  Sounds fine.

He may have a few good insights.

Hope he didn't include '8' years of stats for a reason.......


----------



## -Bevo- (21 November 2008)

He has been around along time, I remember him and guppy had a major disagreement on the old stock central forum once cant remember the details something to do with P&F I think, I used to read his articles many years ago in the old shares magazine there was some useful advice for longer term holds and I also own his book but not sure it would be much use if your looking at trading short term if you read his newsletter he is fully invested in cash atm and he did mention in the book that he doesn't short stocks, overall I think he provides good advice for people looking for a longer term trading style.


----------



## ASXNoob (21 November 2008)

thanks for that mate, sounds like what im looking for then


----------



## MRC & Co (22 November 2008)

ASXNoob said:


> thanks for that mate, sounds like what im looking for then




Yeh, he definatley sounds like more longer term, and definately good to see he is in cash (though a bounce as of yesterday looked imminent).

Though the not shorting, some people must have never seen the Nikkei.


----------



## oldpos (23 November 2008)

ASXNoob said:


> I just listened to a podcast by Colin Nicholson on the asx website on bear markets and was thinking of getting his book "The Aggressive Investor". Has anyone read this, any opinion on his work and methods? He made it seem like its so easy to time the market and pick good stocks. I'd love to here what others think.




Hi,

I fully endorse this book.  I have read it from cover to cover several times. It is as simple as it gets, very readable.  He goes on the show his complete trading plan. This has helped me as I find it hard to put a trading plan in words.  I adopted his and made any small changes where I considered it necessary for me.
I probably wouldn't call him an aggessive investor but he is certainly one who sticks to his plan - only trading in bull markets during uptrends or in the very latter stage of a bear market.  You will note on his website that he is totally in cash at present, a wise position, and he will start buying when the Coppock Indicator shows that the end of the bear market is near.  Some might think and even suggest that that is right now, but I believe that in a month or so they will know they have been wrong.

Back to the book.....The best $50 I have every spent on trading.


----------



## pj2105 (20 October 2009)

This is his web site:
http://www.bwts.com.au/

He was on the Business Channel, he seems ok, said some good stuff.


----------



## joslad (20 October 2009)

He has a monthly newsletter as well.  Free subscription.

I use to receive it years ago...  So he's been around for quite some time!


----------



## hooikk (21 October 2009)

Definitely give his book a go if you are just starting out learning about the markets.

His book was among the first books I read when I was first starting out. The 'Agressive Investor' title is a bit of a misnomer -  and he gives a reason for that near the end of the book. 

I don't trade his strategy - but I  do think its a good launchpad for beginners who wants to learn more.


----------



## MACD (21 October 2009)

I have his book.  It is a great book and you will learn lots from it.  His ideas and methods are very good.IMO he is a good conservative trader and teaches what he practices himself.

I do not believe that you will make a mistake or waste any money by buying his books.  Worst case scenario is that you can sell the book on Ebay and recover some money.

Good luck and happy reading.


----------



## MiFFy (18 November 2009)

I too listened to the ASX podcast of Colin Nicholson and found he had some interesting views to say the least. 

Seemed to me to be reasonably disciplined but didn't hide the fact that there is a hard side to investing.... i am currently reading one of his other new books called "Building wealth in the Stock Markets" and i am enjoying it... 

I reckon based on the opinions of a few in here i might get his other book!


----------

